# Help...Exploding espresso!!!



## standard issue

My lovely girlfriend surprised me with an espresso machine for Christmas.

http://www.delonghi.co.uk/product_page.php?id=295&key=Coffee%20Machines

It worked perfectly over the Christmas period almost effortlessly producing beautiful espresso and cappuccino. However yesterday morning I suddenly started having real issues with it. Using all the same equipment and coffee for some reason it became very slow at producing a single shot of espresso 50-60 secs whereas before it was the ideal 20-30 with the same measure (scoop that came with the machine) in addition to this when releasing the portafilter there is an escape of pressure resulting in espresso grinds exploding everywhere, a smell of burning and burn tasting coffee. My first though was to clean the machine as I'd used it rather heavily over Christmas, I got one ok-ish espresso out of it then the next was the usual exploding espresso!

Also the steam wand appears to make fantastic micro-foam but produces far too much of the stuff before getting to temperature, it has the look of glossy paint, tastes great and makes an impressive cappuccino, but like everyone I want latte art!

Any ideas as the why the machine is exploding?

Is it me of the machine that is malfunctioning?

Is there anything I can do to get latte art foam with this machine (I've seen a lot of complaints that "home" machines are designed to give fool proof foam therefore too much to pour latte art) would there be any modification I could make?

Sorry for the essay.

Thanks

Standard


----------



## Glenn

Refer to http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4816#post4816 for the answer to the 'sneeze'

With regards to foam/milk, try plunging your steam wand earlier in the process (after a few seconds), and at an angle. towards the bottom of your milk jug, so that no bubbles can form on the surface and the milk will be moving freely around the milk jug.

The more (or stiffer) the foam, the harder the art will be to produce.

Now, I am not brilliant at latte art, but can produce well steamed milk from most machines, so welcome the thoughts and feedback from others regarding their pouring technique.

What jug do you have? Does it have a wide lip or a sharp tip? as the latter is infinitely better. Please post a picture if you can.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CoffeeMachine

I find a sharp tipped jug is better for creating latte art, combined with using a small spoon. As for the foaming, I agree with Glenn regarding plunging the steamer wand to the bottom of the milk earlier, but to make it a less dense and frothier foam, bring the wand back up to just below the surface just before the milk reaches your desired temperature. As for the espresso issue, I've not encountered this before, sorry!

Hope that helps!

Rose

_______

Coffee Machine Suppliers


----------



## LeeWardle

Have a look at the "so I did my training" post as there is some milk advice I there. Also good place to look is the milk "how to" on coffegeek.com. Then you just have to practice!

Lee


----------

